# radical new design... where to go?



## apauld58 (Dec 5, 2014)

have designed a "slingshot" that scares the bow companies, our ammo is an arrow 2-5" total length weighing 100-500gr and 200-300fps.... where do I go from here? who will have the courage to manufacture? at wits end as to who to go to... and of course, out of money... thousands in the patent alone... who can help? anyone?


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Interesting. I want to know more .


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

treefork said:


> Interesting. I want to know more .


Ditto that...


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

^^^^ YEAH what he said!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Well I suppose the first place I would go would be to seek the counsel of famed weapons engineer Franco Namorni. After that the sky is the limit.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

He's talking with Nathan, if it's really that cool we won't have to wait long to see it will we..........


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

No...it'll forever be there to look at in the archive...


----------



## apauld58 (Dec 5, 2014)

our "toy" weighing about 2 lbs uses tubes with 40-50 lbs pull allows our "spike" to keep a very flat trajectory so very little drop at 50yds... and easy enough to use, you will be hitting targets at 35-40 yds in under the first ten shots even never "shot" anything.... set up so there are "spikes" ready to fire where we can get 5 down range much quicker than your average bow... a "rep" from one of this countries largest bow manufacturers was... shall we say stunned and very impressed...

Gentleman, this "toy" will hunt... a stop target at 40 yards... failed. Small hole on one side, big hole on the other and yes we had to make our own stop target to capture our spikes.... been ten years in the making... had a room full of engineers stop in their tracks and actually said how impressive it was, of course.. being engineers, the next sentence was, you guessed it "we can make it better" hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

hopefully we will have the chance to meet you all soon! thank you all! sincerely.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Well I suppose the first place I would go would be to seek the counsel of famed weapons engineer Franco Namorni. After that the sky is the limit.


:rofl:


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Can you share a picture or video of your device and the spikes?


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> No...it'll forever be there to look at in the archive...


Good one TT!

We are working that problem for you now, it won't be too much longer before we will have removed all of the 'archived' beauties to a resting place on a hard drive... enjoy them while you can.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Simple Shot said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > No...it'll forever be there to look at in the archive...
> ...


I very much do enjoy looking at them...just not when I have $$$ burning a hole in the vault...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nobodo said:


> Can you share a picture or video of your device and the spikes?


This times a million...my eyes hunger for thine creations!


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Well I suppose the first place I would go would be to seek the counsel of famed weapons engineer Franco Namorni. After that the sky is the limit.


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rolling: :rolling: :rolling: I think I pee a lil be in pants from laughing!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

I'd pee too! I LOVE to pee! But who the h#ll is Franco Namorni?????? anic:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

It is the guy that Shockley is using to validate his... What are they again?


----------



## apauld58 (Dec 5, 2014)

mr. Shockley has a very interesting concept..... it is nothing at all like we have done.... we throw a "spike" which is anywhere from 2-5 inches total length, not a traditional arrow at???? 30" I believe??? not a bow guy... first wristrocket at 7 years old and the pockets I wore out carrying marbles... got to be so good, flying birds were fair game...


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Simple Shot said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > No...it'll forever be there to look at in the archive...
> ...


Just got back from Bestbuy and Im fixing to backup the entire internet....


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Simple Shot said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > No...it'll forever be there to look at in the archive...
> ...


Can the archived slingshots stay, but in a separate gallery from the ones for sale? It is nice to be able to see them!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

well its got me wanting to shoot it and i have not seen it yet.


----------

